# looking for a mini donkey



## dearinge (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi-

Do you know of any miniature donkeys for sale in southern California?

I am looking for one for a friend of mine to be a companian to an Icelandic horse mare.

Thanks!

-Dearing English


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 14, 2005)

www.GotDonkeys.com click on the state you are looking in!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

You can also just try doing a google search for "donkeys for sale in California" you will come up with alot of breeders. Good luck with your search, and I hope you find one and we get to see pictures. Corinne


----------

